# Japanese Knotweed



## Donkeymad (20 November 2007)

I was having a discussion with someone about Japanese Knotweed, and whether or not it is poisonous to horses,
 Does anyone know if it is poisonous to horses?


----------



## magic104 (20 November 2007)

I dont, but I believe it is a hazzard to the foundations of a building.  It is classed as an illegal plant to release into the wild.


----------



## the watcher (20 November 2007)

Don't think so.


----------



## wench (20 November 2007)

its illegal to have on your land if you have it you need to talk to local council


----------



## Donkeymad (20 November 2007)

We have just about managed to wipe it out on our land, can't say the same for the neighbouring field 
	
	
		
		
	


	




You are all agreeing with me - so far!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (20 November 2007)

Filthy, filthy, filthy stuff that destroys native flora and fauna and spreads like wildfire. It can grow 6 inches in a DAY and is extremely difficult to clear. Nothing eats it as it isn't a native plant. Leave a tiny piece alive and it will grow into a new plant in no time. I think I read that it was unable to produce viable seeds in Britain but I have seen it flowering in recent years.  The roots go down almost to Australia and you need a special chemical to get rid of the stuff. But as far as I know it isn't poisonous like my all time worst enemy ragwort!


----------



## HenryandPeta (21 November 2007)

No it's not poisonous to horses but there are VERY strict legal guidelines for getting rid of it so be careful how you go about it! if you have some I suggest fencing it off if you can, don't cut it down and transport it yourself - if it spreads beyond your boundary that's illegal. You need to get a specialist contractor in to cut and spray it until it has died back, at which point the root can be dug out (with the contaminated soil) and moved to a special site for disposal, where it will be buried. 

I'm an Environmental Consultant so take it from me you do not want to start messing with it yourself!!


----------



## Enfys (21 November 2007)

Is this the stuff also known as Creeping Molly? Grows very tall with hollow stems?


----------



## SpottedCat (21 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I was having a discussion with someone about Japanese Knotweed, and whether or not it is poisonous to horses,
 Does anyone know if it is poisonous to horses? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very much doubt it as one of the recommended ways of clearing it on highly sensitive sites is to have it eaten. however IIRC pigs are the recommended method as most animals won't touch the stuff. CABI bioscience are runnign trials at the moment into biocontrol using a beetle. I did my dissertation on it's control and management.

Mind you, as another poster said it is very tightly controlled legally and really does require experts to eradicate it (I'm a consultant too...)


----------



## Enfys (21 November 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_knotweed

Is it reportable like ragwort do you know? There are huge jungles of the stuff along the railway lines where I used to live, spreading down into the horse fields.


----------



## Donkeymad (21 November 2007)

Oooo, thanks for that info. My FIL has been helping us eradicate the little bit we have had encroach our field, he works in a Horticultural place. The neighbouring field is totally full of the stuff. One year they rode around on a quad bike to flatten it then left it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 This stuff next door did flower this year, but I was told it can't take root.
So, in answer to my question, it is harmless to horses, Thankyou all.


----------



## SpottedCat (21 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
This stuff next door did flower this year, but I was told it can't take root.


[/ QUOTE ]

Absolute BULL! It takes just 0.6 of a gram of plant material for a new plant to regenerate. What they probably mean is that in this country it is infertile (if hybrids are discounted) and therefore cannot set seed. Still spreads like wildfire though.

Therer is a test case which has set a legal precedent meaning if you have cleared it from your land and the neighbouring landowner fails to clear it despite requests, they will be liable for all costs of clearing it from both bits of land and ensuring it does not spread from their land to yours.


----------

